# If you emailed me between 4-20-2003 and 4-25-2003



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 28, 2003)

I suffered a major hard drive crash on Friday the 25th.  I lost about a weeks worth of emails as a result of this.

If you emailed me about getting your school or organization listed on the schools page here, please resend it.  

I apologize for the inconvenience.

:asian:


----------

